# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  calculer la taille d'une image

## sandria

Dans un exercice j'ai cette question : Une image de couleur a pour format : 360 X 270. Elle est enregistre en BMP. Quelle est sa taille sur le disque dur ? ( dtailler les calculs).
On m'a dit que la rponse c'tait 12.7ko mais mais je n'arrive pas a trouver comment il a fait pour trouver 12.7 ko aider moi svp, j'ai regard le site qu'il m'a donn http://astucesphoto.blogspot.com/200...une-image.html et j'ai calcul le nombre de pixels mais je n'arrive pas a calculer le nombre d'octets car dans l'exemple du site ils utilisent le jpg et moi je dois utiliser le bmp ET JE N'Y ARRIVE PAS. Aider moi svp.

----------


## pseudocode

BMP 360 X 270, couleur 24bpp :

entte BMP = 14 octets
entte DIB  = 40 octets
Une ligne (exact) = 360 pixels * 3 octets par pixel = 1080 octets
Une ligne (arrondi au multiple de 4 suprieur, impos par le format BMP) = 1080 octets
Nb de lignes = 270

Total = 14 + 40 + 270*1080 

Et je rappelle la rgle 4.13 : Nous ne sommes pas l pour faire vos exercices.

----------

